

Git 2.3 has been released - xkarga00
https://github.com/blog/1957-git-2-3-has-been-released

======
hk__2
> Now git branch -d supports a --force/-f option, which can be used to delete
> a branch even if it hasn't been merged yet.

How is that different from `git branch -D`?

~~~
mhagger
`git branch --force -d` is the same as `git branch -D`. But it is more
consistent with other Git commands. Instead of having to change `-d` to `-D`
to force the delete, you add the `-f/\--force` option like elsewhere.

